# Utility HELP



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi

I will probably be starting utility training early next year with my Layla and I was wondering where everyone gets the articles and gloves as I want my girl to be accustomed to them before we start a class.

What types of articles, what type of article bag, what size (she is a little on the small side ).

Also, I watch people train out at our club and I saw a lady train her golden with articles. She used something that looked like tongs to pick up the articles. Do I need this?

Can I only use an article once because my scent will be on it?

Do I need leather AND metal?

Sorry for sounding so stupid but this is my golden I am training for utility and I want to do it right.

Thanks
Emily


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi there,

I'll see if I can offer some tips/info for you:

* You can order a set of articles from a number of places:

www.jjdog.com
www.poochabilitydogtraining.com
www.max200.com

Quiz, who is also on the small side has a set of articles that are 2.22" for the bell, 3.5" for the bit length. Not sure on the diameter of the bit, but it's whatever came naturally with those other measurements.

A set of articles with have both leather and metal - 6 of each. They come in single bar, double bar and triple bar. Most everyone I know uses single bar, although I believe they all are legal for competition.

Most every vendor who sells articles will also sell article bags. The idea for the bag is that it breathes, so it'll be mesh or even a plastic, basket-type.

In early training, pick a number, say, the 4s and use those as the ones that YOU scent. That way, you always remember which one has your scent (cuz you don't forget when you use the same number). There are lots of ways/methods to train articles... tie down boards, around the clock, etc. Really helpful if you can have somebody outline their training methods for you and make notes on the invidivual steps. 

As for gloves, go to the hardware store and get a bag of white, cotton work gloves. Cheap and easy!

Hope that helps!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. If I know her dumbbell size, can I find her article size?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Probably. Just order whatever standard article size is closest to what you have for your dumbbell. Or look at your friends' articles and see what fits best on your dog and then order based on that. That's what I did. I tested my friend's Aussie's article size and went with that.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much again! I will talk to my friend who shows her goldens in utility tonight.

It is sometimes hard for a utility newbie to know where to start esp since I'm a junior handler too!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I have Max200 articles...Murphy's articles are a bit narrower than my dumbells - it's what he liked in his mouth. Murphy went through 10 dumbbells with various widths, lengths and bells before I found one he liked (sigh).

My up-coming obedience dog Teller uses the same size dumbbell and actually ANY dumbbell is fine with him. When I started him on scent articles I did start him on Murphy's set - which fit him (and he is successful with) but I think are too small. 

My best advice is for you to call Max 200 and talk to them about what you want, what your dog's nose looks like and what she's been successful with for a dumbbell. The folks at Max 200 will take the time to make sure that you get the right size and are happy with your articles...I'm sure J&J will do the same- but I've never asked them 

As far as ordering articles - I'll suggest that you get an extra pair for a total of 7 metal and 7 leather...When you introduce articles you need to work them every day and having an extra set to air out is a big advantage...

Erica


----------

